# What kind of photography do you like looking at?



## Gael (Mar 26, 2014)

What sort of subject matter and/or style of phtotography seems to interest you most?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 26, 2014)

Nature and wildlife.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 26, 2014)

Candid.


----------



## Gael (Mar 26, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Candid.



I tend towards that myself because of the truth involved and the surpise element. Also portraits because people just fascinate me.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 26, 2014)

Gael said:


> I tend towards that myself because of the truth involved and the surpise element.



Exactly.


----------



## TrustedSeniorSpecialists (Apr 17, 2014)

I enjoy sports or action photography.


----------



## Kaya (Apr 17, 2014)

Nature, wildlife, cute pets, landscapes. Anything non confrontational.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 18, 2014)

Definitely nature or historical pictures, ...love anything to do with all seasons of nature...and I love photos of world culture...

Definitely not a person who likes to look at pictures of babies or kittens... I sound like a real grouch don't I?...but seriously photography is my passion..I take photos almost every day of some subject or other, but I get very bored looking at other folks  cats and babies..


----------



## Phantom (Apr 18, 2014)

I like Macro shots


----------

